# Alternative zur FritzBox 3270 / 3370 gesucht!



## orca113 (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen, Bin nun jahrelang sehr gut mit AVM FritzBox Produkten gefahren aber seit ca einem halben Jahr habe ich Probleme mit meinem Internet bzw mit stabilen Verbindungen.

Mein Provider Netcologne kann keine Probleme Feststellen und unsere Leitung ist pfeilschnell und macht alles wie sie soll. Jedoch wie schon gesagt seit einem halben Jahr ständig Abbrüche.DSL Synchronisierung Fehlgeschlagen Blabla... Habe mich in der Nachbarschaft umgehört und die meisten haben das Problem nicht (auch Netcologne Kunden) , ausser zwei die ebenfalls FritzBoxen verwenden.

Auch im Netz habe ich jetzt häufiger von Leuten gelesen die in Verbindung mit AVM Produkten diese Probleme haben. 

Lange rede kurzer Sinn, ich bin es leid nach Versuchen an Einstellungen und Versuchen des Provider etwas zu machen.

Ein neuer Router inkl Modem was her.

Funktionsumfang und Leistung sollte einer Fritzbox 3370 bzw 3270 entsprechen. Auch im hinblick af die Energiespar und Nachtschaltungsoptionen.

Kann einer was empfehlen?

Das wäre nett.


----------



## whaaaa (7. Mai 2013)

Gibt meiner Meinung nach nichts besseres als ne FritzBox. Hat halt nen großen Funktionsumfang und ist einfach zu konfigurieren.


----------



## Gluksi (7. Mai 2013)

Asus RT-N66U... mein Liebling.. gutes W-lan.. und sau schnell(media Streaming über ne lan WD tonky platte)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Mai 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, Bin nun jahrelang sehr gut mit AVM FritzBox Produkten gefahren aber seit ca einem halben Jahr habe ich Probleme mit meinem Internet bzw mit stabilen Verbindungen.


Könntest du mal in das interface deiner box gehen und unter internet->dsl-informationen screens von übersicht, dsl, spektrum und statistik posten? Das interessiert mich jetzt.



> Mein Provider Netcologne kann keine Probleme Feststellen und unsere Leitung ist pfeilschnell und macht alles wie sie soll. Jedoch wie schon gesagt seit einem halben Jahr ständig Abbrüche.DSL Synchronisierung Fehlgeschlagen Blabla... Habe mich in der Nachbarschaft umgehört und die meisten haben das Problem nicht (auch Netcologne Kunden) , ausser zwei die ebenfalls FritzBoxen verwenden.


Das kann aber etliche gründe haben.



> Auch im Netz habe ich jetzt häufiger von Leuten gelesen die in Verbindung mit AVM Produkten diese Probleme haben.


Welche avm-produkte? Fritzbox ist nicht gleich fritzbox. 



> Ein neuer Router inkl Modem was her.
> 
> Funktionsumfang und Leistung sollte einer Fritzbox 3370 bzw 3270 entsprechen. Auch im hinblick af die Energiespar und Nachtschaltungsoptionen.
> 
> Kann einer was empfehlen?


Gerade im hinblick auf die stromsparfunktionen und generell dem stromverbrauch wirst du vermutlich kein glück haben. Die 7w einer fritzbox knacken auch router aus dem profi-bereich nicht. (außer man hat einen ohne wlan) Du könntest dich höchstens mal bei draytek umschauen. Die router von denen sollen viele einstellmöglichkeiten haben (hatte bis jetzt noch keinen). Allerding weiß ich nicht, ob dir die preise zusagen.


Gluksi schrieb:


> Asus RT-N66U... mein Liebling..


...und wird wie mein dsl-n55u-b vermutlich um die 13W schlucken. Verstehe mich nicht falsch, auch ich empfehle asus-router. Allerdings mach ich das nicht, wenn die eigenschaften einfach nicht mit den anforderungen überein stimmen.


----------



## orca113 (7. Mai 2013)

Moment Moment. Also das mit dem Interface morgen. Bin noch beruflich unterwegs heute.


----------



## mrfloppy (7. Mai 2013)

was hast du denn für eine bandbreite? 18M und wenn wie lange? wenn du schon lange bei NC kunde bist und dementsprechend auch lange schon mit 18M fährst, ruf da an und die sollen das statische 18M adsl2+ umstellen mit 18M dualmode, der regelt besser und zum teil kommen mit dem dualmode höhere bandbreiten zustande als mit dem statischem adsl2+

kommt halt drauf an wo du wohnst, da dualmode nur auf alcatel dslams geschaltet werden kann


----------



## orca113 (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo nein eine 6M schon sehr lange.


----------



## mrfloppy (8. Mai 2013)

joah, was hast du denn zur zeit für ein gerät verbaut? wenn du eine fritzbox dran hast poste doch mal den reiter dsl um zu schauen mit was die box synchron ist ! vllt lief dein anschluß jahrelang am limit und die telekom hat in den letzten monaten fleißig dslér in dein bündel geschaltet, da kann es dann ganz schnell bergab gehen mit anschlüßen die zwar stabil liefen aber immer grenzwertig
auch wenn es bei deinen nachbarn läuft kann es zb so ein fehler sein, denn nur weil es deine nachbarn sind, heißt das nicht das ihr alle im selben bündel liegt von der kollokation bis zum kunden !


----------



## orca113 (8. Mai 2013)

Poste das alles mal wenn ich später Zuhause bin. Habe jetzt die alte 3270 wieder dran und die neue 3370 die ich proforma zum testen dran hatte wurde gestern Abend abgeklemmt weil wie mein Cousin der gestern daheim an meinem Rechner/Anschluss was machen musste im Internet (ich selbst bin grad unterwegs) gerade wieder gestern Abend massivst diese Probleme hatte. Mit der 3270 ging es dann wohl immer mehrere Minuten gut


----------



## Decrypter (9. Mai 2013)

Hmm...das schon sehr merkwürdig. Gerade die 3270 und auch die 3370 gehören mit zu den besten DSL Router/Modems, die derzeit von AVM zur Verfügung stehen.
Ich hab selber die 3370 am Easybell VDSL 50 mit 100 Mbit Profil. Die 3370 läuft selbst mit 4 dB SNRM bei 80 MBit völlig problemlos und sehr stabil. Deine massiven Resync haben mit Sicherheit andere Gründe.


----------



## orca113 (12. Mai 2013)

War jetzt leider wieder tagelang nicht Zuhause hole aber die Berichte nach.


----------



## orca113 (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen, so bin wieder im Lande. Hatte gerade wieder das Phenomen der Trennung. Ihr wolltet doch mal schauen wie das in der Box als Ereignis Dokumentiert ist. Im Anhang.
Eben war die Trennung einmal, aber das gab auch schon des Öfteren Tage da geht das im 2-5 Minuten Takt und das zieht sich immer von 18-20 Uhr oder Teilweise ab 20 Uhr - open End... Am nächsten Tag ist den ganzen Tag wieder nix bis eben die magische Abendzeit kommt.
Desweiteren nochmal: Ist die 3370 angeklemmt ist das Problem sehr oft. Fast täglich die letzten Tage wie meine "Leute" beobachtet haben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Mai 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ihr wolltet doch mal schauen wie das in der Box als Ereignis Dokumentiert ist. Im Anhang.


 Nach dem was die box sagt, sollte deine leitung eigentlich i.o. sein. Ich kann zumindest keine störungen im specktrum erkennen.
Was du aber mal versuchen kannst, gehe mal unter "störsicherheit". Dort sollten sich mehrere "regler" befinden, bei denen du zum einstellen einen punkt nach links versetzen mußt. Suche mal den für "INP" (impulsstörschutz) und setze ihn 2 nach links. Anschließend übernehmen, neu syncronisieren lassen, einen screenshot hier posten und natürlich testen. 
Noch eine frage, ist es von euch gewollt, das die leitung so kastriert ist? Laut box sind auch 16 mbit machbar.


----------



## orca113 (13. Mai 2013)

Mache das morgen mal. Danke schonmal.

Ja weiß nicht, ich habe und bezahle 6M.


----------



## mrfloppy (13. Mai 2013)

Ja aufjedenfall schonmal adsl2+ schätzungsweise dualmode ! Ruf da an sag dem support das du syncverlust hast was du anhand der fritzboxnachweisen kannst ! Sauber ist die leitung nicht denn dafür das die mal grad 10 min sync hatte, hat die gut auflaufende fehler ! Vom snr her dürfte der Anschluß nicht sterben aber wenn die Fehlerrate zu hoch wird kann es passieren das der Anschluß zu stoßzeiten trotzdem kippt ! Lass dir einen techniker kommen der die innenhausleitung prüft,  vllt gibts da was zu optimieren


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Sauber ist die leitung nicht denn dafür das die mal grad 10 min sync hatte, hat die gut auflaufende fehler !


 Dir ist hoffentlich bewusst, das das nur ein durchschnittswert ist und beim syncronisieren auch mal ein paar fehler auftreten können. Der wert ist erst halbwegs aussagekräftig, wenn die verbindung 24h gelaufen ist.
@orca113
Gibt es schon was neues?


----------



## orca113 (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,ja also ich war jetzt wieder einige Tage weg aber der Rechner bzw Fritzbox wurden genutzt und laut Yvater gab es 1 mal wieder zwischendrin ca 19 Uhr eine Trennung. Sonst jetzt grad wieder Ruhe. Es ist verhext. Wenn ab und an ab 18 Uhr kein Surven mehr möglich ist


----------



## mrfloppy (19. Mai 2013)

Sag mal habt ihr wirklich reconnects oder ist das einfach ein disconnect evtl ist das nur die kurzzeitige 12 std zwangstrennung


----------



## orca113 (19. Mai 2013)

Nein, das sind Reconnects, keine Zwangstrennung, die habe ich zwischen 3 und 4 Uhr Morgens. Eben hatte ich wieder 3 Mal das Problem im 5 Minuten Takt


----------



## mrfloppy (19. Mai 2013)

Dann anrufen , Fehler beschreiben und ein ticket aufmachen lassen


----------

